# Central Region Fishing Report From DWR



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

is this the right place to post this or does it belong in the fishing report topic area?
thanks, tmf


AMERICAN FORK RIVER: (Dec 12) Some nice new fishing holes created at the newly-decommissioned power plant (brown trout seen in the newly- constructed clear pools of water). Light fishing pressure and fair success.

BURRASTON POND: (Dec 12) Slow to fair fishing success using traditional baits and lures.

DEER CREEK RESERVOIR: (Dec 12) Shoreline fishing success was considered by using baits. Worm/marshmallow combination or PowerBait is still best bait combination. Fishing pressure is very light. State Park Ranger reports that boat ramps are closed but at the Island ramp it is "launch at your own risk" launching is discouraged due to vehicles getting stuck. Call State Park for boat launching information at (435) 654-0171. Although bass fishing success is very slow right now, remember that the bass limit is six, but immediately release all bass over 12 inches long. Walleye limit was increased this year to 10 but only one over 24 inches may be kept.

DIAMOND FORK RIVER: (Dec 12) Light fishing pressure and slow to fair success by using flies, worms or lures. The closed area above three forks will open up to angling on January 1st.

HOBBLE CREEK & CATCH BASIN: (Dec 12) Few anglers fishing Hobble Creek this week but several fish were seen in the river. Catch basin is starting to fill up again but no fish will be stocked until next year (although a few rising fish were seen on the surface this week).

JORDANELLE RESERVOIR: (Dec 12) State park staff report very little ice and launching is still possible. Main docks have been pulled but temporary dock remains to help anglers load their boats it will be pulled when ramps get iced in. Few boat anglers seen today. Ranger reports good success for perch and rainbow trout with an occasional brown trout being caught. Bass limit is six, but immediately release all bass over 12 inches long.

MILL HOLLOW: Drained! No fishing until 2009.

PAYSON LAKE: (Dec 12) Gate to Payson Canyon (Nebo Loop) is now locked therefore, no access to the lakes.

PROVO RIVER: (Dec 12) Brown trout spawn has ended but fishing is still considered fair to good by using small nymphs or glo bugs (egg imitations). Read the fishing proclamation for the different regulations on the river some areas allow bait and others do not. Size restrictions and reduced limits ("two brown trout under 15 inches") are in place in some stretches.

SALEM POND: (Dec 12) Slow success for trout, catfish and bass. The park is closed to at 10 p.m. each night. Remember that regulations include: limit is four fish (Daily bag and possession limit is a total of four fish in the aggregate for all species, for example: one trout, two channel catfish and one bluegill.

SALT LAKE WATERS: (Dec 12) Most urban pond anglers report light pressure and fair fishing success.

SPANISH OAKS RESERVOIR: (Dec 12) Gate closed and City states that it's closed for the season.

SPRING LAKE: (Dec 12) Slow success for trout and catfish.

STRAWBERRY RESERVOIR: (Dec 12) Boat docks have been pulled for the season, making launching and loading a little difficult. Biologist Justin Robinson reports, "It's the time when everyone wants ice updates, so here goes: No safe ice yet! Mud Creek is the only bay with any ice, and it is only one fourth frozen and about two inches thick, at best — give it more time. The fishing is still good for hardy folk who are willing to pack to the shore or use float tubes or pontoon boats. Lots are being plowed at Chicken Creek and into the lodge at Strawberry. Mud Creek is accessible only with a 4x4 only right now, but, with luck, the plow will get in there soon. Fishing was fairly good. One report from a tube on Mud Creek last Saturday said six nice fish were caught on tubes during the blizzard." Regulations for the reservoir include an aggregate limit of four trout or kokanee salmon. No more than two of which may be cutthroat trout under 15 inches and no more than one may be a cutthroat over 22 inches long. Immediately release all cutthroat between 15 and 22 inches (consider any trout with cutthroat markings to be a cutthroat). Don't feel compelled to harvest fish on every trip. Please do your part to ensure the future of this heavily utilized fishery by voluntarily releasing fish.

THISTLE CREEK: (Dec 12) Low Pressure, with fair success.

TIBBLE FORK RESERVOIR: (Dec 12) Snowy around the reservoir and no safe ice. Slow to fair success in the open water areas by using traditional baits.

UTAH LAKE: (Dec 12) No significant ice forming yet. Slow fishing for all species. Walleye limit is 10, but only one may be over 24 inches. There is no limit on white bass. Largemouth and smallmouth bass bass limit is six, but immediately release all largemouth and smallmouth bass over 12 inches long. For more information on conditions call Utah Lake State Park at (801) 375-0731.

VERNON, GRANSTVILLE & SETTLEMENT CANYON RESERVOIR: (Tooele Co.) (Dec 12) Slow to fair fishing success at Vernon, Grantsville and Settlement Reservoirs.

YUBA RESERVOIR: (Dec 12) No anglers seen today and State Park staff report no significant ice and anticipate slow success for all species. Slow success for walleye, northern pike and trout. Perch must be immediately released but new regulations on perch take place January 1, which will allow anglers to keep 10 perch. For more info call the State Park at (435) 758-2611


----------

